# Asking for help please



## Assafma1 (May 28, 2021)

Hello , am from saudi arabia, looking to be free mason for 6 years now , with no response i know there is no lodge in my country but there is no another lodge can join? I try lebanon lodge and the say you should live in lebanon? I dont have any issue with traveling. Any one can help thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Martin (May 29, 2021)

There is no Freemasonry in your country and that, I'm sorry to say, is the end of your journey.


----------



## Winter (May 30, 2021)

Not necessarily the end of his journey.  But he would need to relocate to a country that does permit Freemasonry and establish himself there to join a local Lodge.


----------



## Assafma1 (May 30, 2021)

Winter said:


> Not necessarily the end of his journey.  But he would need to relocate to a country that does permit Freemasonry and establish himself there to join a local Lodge.



Guide Me please , also father of one of my friend he is free mason in one of united kingdom lodge and he travel every to week to there ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (May 30, 2021)

Assafma1 said:


> Guide Me please , also father of one of my friend he is free mason in one of united kingdom lodge and he travel every to week to there !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soo, talk to the father of your friend. Really, we aren’t going to help you here.


----------



## Winter (May 30, 2021)

Assafma1 said:


> Guide Me please , also father of one of my friend he is free mason in one of united kingdom lodge and he travel every to week to there !
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We can't help you.  You need to relocate to a country that does permit Freemasonry and establish yourself there to join a local Lodge.


----------



## Assafma1 (May 30, 2021)

Glen Cook said:


> Soo, talk to the father of your friend. Really, we aren’t going to help you here.



But nothing is clears 6 year knocking doors with no clear answer but i will keep fighting


----------



## Assafma1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Mike Martin said:


> There is no Freemasonry in your country and that, I'm sorry to say, is the end of your journey.



Actually there is more than one ! But i dont got it, why no contact for those lodge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

